# Visa type needed to buy a property in Mexico



## Eamon (Mar 5, 2009)

Hi Guys

Simple question, what visa do I need to have if I intent to purchase a property in Mexico, BUT dont intend living there permanently?

Can I use the Forma Migratoria Multiple entry visa

Thanks


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

May be up to a Notario. If they insist you have an RFC then you'll need a Visa


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Have you seen/read this current discussion on the topic:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/me...ico/557953-real-estate-laws-have-changed.html

You'll get different opinions and "facts" here, all well-meaning. Procedures may vary throughout Mexico. So, my suggestion is that the best and most relevant information you want will come from the Notario Publico you choose to handle the proposed purchase of the property.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

A foreigner buying property in Mexico needs permission from the Secretaria de Relaciones Exterior (SRE). The most reliable answer is probably the one you could obtain by asking SRE what their requirements are.

The list of requirements on the SRE web site (trm-adq-Convenio de renuncia para la adquisición de bienes inmuebles fuera de zona restringida) just specifies that you provide:
"condición de estancia, número de documento migratorio" i.e. just the type and migratory document number. 

It does not say anything about what types are required.


----------



## wkramer (Feb 18, 2014)

We bought our property in Cuernavaca without anything but a tourist visa and our US passports. This was 5 years ago.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

wkramer said:


> We bought our property in Cuernavaca without anything but a tourist visa and our US passports. This was 5 years ago.


It's quite possible that things have changed since then, keeping in mind that a great overhaul of immigration regulations took place about two years ago.


----------



## wkramer (Feb 18, 2014)

From my experience the immigration policies were made easier and less strict since we bought our house. In April of this year I got my Residencia Permanente using the consulate in NYC and the INM office in Cuernavaca. 

Since I researched online what documentation was needed in advance it took two trips to the consulate in NYC (needed my marriage license even though my wife was not applying since our finances have both names on them) for a total of 2 hours. At INM in Cuernavaca it took one trip to drop off all the paperwork and get the receipt for paying the fee from the bank and a second trip (another hour) to pick up the resident card.

The great thing about the new Residente Permanente is no requirements as to how long you can be out of Mexico.

My next trip down I'll get a CURP (at the same office in Cuernavaca), drivers license and an INPAM card.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

wkramer said:


> We bought our property in Cuernavaca without anything but a tourist visa and our US passports. This was 5 years ago.





Isla Verde said:


> It's quite possible that things have changed since then, keeping in mind that a great overhaul of immigration regulations took place about two years ago.


We bought our house just last year. My husband is Mexican, but the house is in both our names. I inquired both at the Mexican Consulate in Toronto and with the Juez de Paz (Justice of Peace) at the Casa del Pueblo in Tepoztlan who did the official paperwork if there were any type of visa or residency requirements for me, as a foreigner, to purchase or own a house. (When I'm in Mexico, I just have the tourist visa.) 

I was told there was no restriction. (Of course this is different for those buying near the coast.)

It seems the current concern is related to the new requirement for a CURP# for real estate transactions. It will be interesting to hear about others' experiences with this in coming months. I've already decided that if at some point I absolutely need a CURP for something related to our house, I'll apply for some type of residency visa, just so I can get a CURP, even though I'm still not at a stage in life where I will be living in Mexico for long periods. From what others have posted it looks like the residency application is fairly straightforward and not a long process.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

> It seems the current concern is related to the new requirement for a CURP# for real estate transactions.


Yes, that's my understanding. There was a relativley recent, informative discussion of this further down the "list." My impression from that discussion is that the changes which have or will impact an expat's ownership of property come into play at the time the property is sold ... not purchased. Aside, of course, from any SRE approvals required at the time of purchase (which may or not depend upon the location of the property in Mexico).


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Longford said:


> Yes, that's my understanding. There was a relativley recent, informative discussion of this further down the "list." My impression from that discussion is that the changes which have or will impact an expat's ownership of property come into play at the time the property is sold ... not purchased. Aside, of course, from any SRE approvals required at the time of purchase (which may or not depend upon the location of the property in Mexico).


I believe SRE approval is required of non-citizens everywhere in Mexico. Near the coasts and borders, a fideocomiso is required. In the interior foreigners can purchase without a fideocomiso but they still need to submit the Compraventa to SRE for approval.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

TundraGreen said:


> I believe SRE approval is required of non-citizens everywhere in Mexico. Near the coasts and borders, a fideocomiso is required. In the interior foreigners can purchase without a fideocomiso but they still need to submit the Compraventa to SRE for approval.


Tundra, is this a recent change? Because I didn't need to submit anything to SRE last year when we bought. I specifically asked if I needed any type of special approval or permit and was told no both by the Consulate in Toronto and the Juez de Paz in Tepoztlan. 

Our property is part of the _comunero_ system, so maybe that makes a difference. But the Juez de Paz also said if we decide to apply to privatize it at some point, my status still wouldn't be an issue. Now I'm wondering with the new regulations if I'll need a CURP if we take that step.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

ojosazules11 said:


> Tundra, is this a recent change? Because I didn't need to submit anything to SRE last year when we bought. I specifically asked if I needed any type of special approval or permit and was told no both by the Consulate in Toronto and the Juez de Paz in Tepoztlan.
> 
> Our property is part of the _comunero_ system, so maybe that makes a difference. But the Juez de Paz also said if we decide to apply to privatize it at some point, my status still wouldn't be an issue. Now I'm wondering with the new regulations if I'll need a CURP if we take that step.


Maybe things are different (easier) for you because you have a Mexican spouse.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

ojosazules11 said:


> Tundra, is this a recent change? Because I didn't need to submit anything to SRE last year when we bought. I specifically asked if I needed any type of special approval or permit and was told no both by the Consulate in Toronto and the Juez de Paz in Tepoztlan.
> 
> Our property is part of the _comunero_ system, so maybe that makes a difference. But the Juez de Paz also said if we decide to apply to privatize it at some point, my status still wouldn't be an issue. Now I'm wondering with the new regulations if I'll need a CURP if we take that step.


I based my comment on my experience when I purchased in 2010. Midway through the process, the Notario told me I needed to get approval from SRE. I paid a fee of about $5000 pesos for their approval. This was in Guadalajara. 

Maybe, as is occasionally the case, what matters is not the law, but the local interpretation of the law.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I was told on another forum that the SRE permit is no longer required but I do not know if it is correct.
Anyone knows for sure? Anyone bought a house recently without the permit?
I am talking about the permit to buy in the interior.


----------

